# Cabs at Pacific Union Station



## Everydaymatters (Oct 8, 2015)

When taking the *very late* Ambus from Seattle to Vancouver, what is the taxi situation at Pacific Union Station?

Most importantly, at *12:15 *a.m., are there any taxis waiting there?

Where are the taxis? It's been a long time, but IIRC I had to walk somewhere to get a cab.

This is very important to me because the Lincoln Service has been cancelled and I had to re-route my trip.

How safe is it to arrive at that time?


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 8, 2015)

The taxis are right out front at Pacific Central Station. Just walk out the front door, it's very well marked. I have always found taxis there, but have never taken the late bus, so don't know for sure. The station and the area around it are safe, but I am sure that you could get one of the security guards to call a cab for you if needed.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Cabs should be right out front of Pacifc *Central* Station. If not, call one or have a security guard call one. Also, unless you are arriving on a Sunday the Skytrain is an option if you heading to downtown Vancouver (aka "West End"). The last Skytrain leaves the outer terminal (King George) at 12:38am and takes 30 minutes to get to Main Street/Science World which is the Skytrain station across the park from Pacific Central Station.

That park usually does have some homeless people in it, but they are not dangerous.

Also, that bus is the connection bus from the Starlight. If the Starlight is late (its OTP is pretty good, though) the bus will be held, but you will be that much later into Vancouver.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you for the information. I will have the security guard call if there are no cabs available. I won't be able to call with my cell phone in Canada.


----------

